# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Υβρίδια ιθαγενών >  Καρδερίνα x Κανάρα θέσης - εμφάνισης

## ThanasisF

Καλησπέρα σε όλους σας.
Το ερώτημα τίθεται άμεσα και αφορά την εξής διασταύρωση : αρσενική καρδερίνα x θηλυκό καναρίνι, το οποίο δεν είναι ράτσα ωδική, αλλά ράτσα θέσης - εμφάνισης.
Απόψεις που άκουσα
1) Τα υβρίδια θα έχουν μειωμένη διάθεση τραγουδιού λόγω μάνας.
2) Τα υβρίδια θα έχουν διάθεση τραγουδιού (λόγω πατέρα) και μάλιστα με μειωμένη πιθανότητα κελαϊδίσματος φωνων καναρινιού (λόγω μάνας). Κοινως, θα λέει καρδερίνα και καθόλου καναρίνι.
3) Η διαφορά μεγέθους (μεγαλύτερη η κανάρα), ίσως δυσκολέψει την επίβαση.
Ποια η άποψη των εμπειρότερων;;;;

----------


## jk21

Για το πρωτο ερωτημα 

Aλλο διαθεση και αλλο ειδος κελαηδησματος .Τα φωνης διαφερουν στο ειδος και συγκεκριμενα σε συγκεκριμενες νοτες που απαρτιζουν το ρεπερτοριο τους 

 Τα καναρινια gloster ας πουμε ... και ποιοτητα εχουν στη φωνη αλλα και διαθεση αν δεν τα εχει παχυνει ο εκτροφεας  .Απλα δεν διαγωνιζονται για τη φωνη τους

Συχνα σε επισκεψεις μου σε εκθεσεις , εχω δει yorkshire να μην βαζουν γλωσσα μεσα  ....


Για τα υπολοιπα δυο μπορει να εχω καποια αποψη αλλα ειναι σημαντικοτερο σε αυτα εκτος απο αποψη να ακουσεις και την εμπειρια οσων γνωριζουν απο υβριδια

----------

